# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Εκπαίδευση >  Σχολή Ναυτικών Δοκίμων

## epsilon

Καλησπέρα.Είναι κανείς στην εν λόγω σχολή ή έχει τίποτα πληροφορίες κανείς να τον ρωτήσω μερικά πράγματα?Ενδιαφέρομαι να μπω με το 10% του χρόνου.

----------


## avagel

Από ότι βλέπω δεν είναι κανείς αλλά κοίτα στην σελίδα του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού (www.hellenicnavy.gr).

----------


## epsilon

Αυτό εννοείται πως το έχω ήδη κάνει.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Συνεργασία Σχολής Ναυτικών Δοκίμων με τη Ναυτική Ακαδημία Ρουμανίας*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/lista-archikis-s...mia-roumanias/ .

----------

